# [compilation] [résolu]

## niixa

Bonjour , je suis en train d'installer gentoo x86, mon processeur est un intel quad core q6660, lorsque je lance la commande make pour compiler le noyau le message suivant apparait : 

[quote] 

 CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CC      kernel/bounds.s

kernel/bounds.c:1: error: code model 'kernel' not supported in the 32 bit mode

kernel/bounds.c:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in

make[1]: *** [kernel/bounds.s] Error 1

make[1]: *** [prepare0] Error 2.

 Les variables : CFLAGS : -02 -march=prescott -pipe"

                       CHOST : i686-pc-linux-gnu

                       MAKEOPTS : -j2

J'ai essayer de remplacer prescott par pentium4 mais sa n' à rien changer. En vous remerciant par avance  :Smile: Last edited by niixa on Mon Aug 15, 2011 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barul

On voit dans ce que tu as collé que ton CFLAG est i686, et apparemment tu essaies de compiler ton noyau en 64 bits, ça doit certainement poser problème. Aussi, tu peux mettre -march=native, ça optimisera automatiquement la compilation en fonction de ton processeur.

----------

## niixa

LE fait de metre l'option march sur native n'a rien changer au problème il veut compiler en 64bit mon noyau 32bit, du moin c'est l'impression que j'ai.

;

----------

## Poussin

les variables dans le make.conf ne sont jamais prises en compte lors de l'utilisation de la commande make, c'est uniquement utilisé par emerge.

Je suppose que ton processeur est un Q6600 et non un Q6660. Tu pensais que c'était un 32bits ou c'est un choix personnel de ne pas prendre le 64bits?

Peux-tu poster ton emerge --info

----------

## niixa

C'est un choix de prendre la 32bits car pas plus de 4GO seront monter dessus, mais je vien de voir que j'avais pris le cd d'installation minimal x64...--' le problèmme vient surement de là?

----------

## Poussin

Le 64bits ne sert pas qu'à utiliser de la mémoire de plus de 4Go. Ils y a d'autres avantages (et l'inconvénient que les binaires prennent plus de place en mémoire).

----------

## niixa

Quelles sont les autre avantages d'une 64bit? je me coucherais moin bête ce soir  :Smile:  sinon pour mon problèmme je vais essayer demin d'installer un noyau 64bit voir si sa marche.

----------

## guilc

Un petit tour sur la page wikipedia ? http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64#Architecture

L'augmentation du nombre de registres en particulier est un point intéressant et permet d’économiser pas mal de cycles CPU.

----------

